# Homelite st145



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

Ive got a Homlite st145 that I am having problems with it has a walbro wt191 carb
First it is hard to start, When i do get it started it will not idle.
Second I can not open the choke fully if i do it will die out
Third it seems to be running lean I am geting no smoke out of the exhaust and it seems to be runing hot
Fourth when I open the throttle it will bog then rev up


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

does sound lean, well make sure the carbs on tight, then adjust your mixture screws, all the way in snug, then 1 to 1.5 turns out then fine tune. it may or may not have limiter caps on it....if it does try what it lets you do, if not much change, most are removable by just popping em off, a good thing would be a slight smoke out of the muffler at idle and full throttle. also there should be a screw, really all it does is fine tunes the butterfly where it closes, which going out would lower the idle speed on it.


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks bugman
adjusting carb did the trick started on third pull idled fine was abel to open choke fully got light smoke at idle no bog on pulling trigger

Thanks again55


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

thats good, glad it helped.


----------

